#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Philippine Forum >  >  My first trip to PI: AC and north - advice please

## Black Heart

_I've traveled to several countries and yes, I've done my searches already.

I read the "Swagman" thread. Thanks. 

Any info and advice for flying into Manile - but wanting to get to AC for a couple of days and then the north will be appreciated._

----------


## Dapper

That desperate huh toaster?
 :Smile: 
Well best of luck anyway fella
 :rofl:

----------


## Black Heart

> That desperate huh toaster?
> 
> Well best of luck anyway fella


Not into the BG scene anymore.

Just want to party for a couple days before seeing the north. I know the generic reports, but was looking for some interesting spots / things in the nooks and crannies.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Give Manila a miss, or learn to sleep with one eye open, but if you have to go to Manila then there's a bit to see and do, good shopping in the malls but the time spent in traffic jams wears me down, if your not into mongering then do what Katie did and trek to piñatubo or do what Davis did and fly over it in an ultra light, In AC you could spend your time chatting with the charming bar ladies and meet an eclectic bunch of retirees, jump in a minivan and head for subic/ barrio Barretto for a bit of beach life then meander north up the coast to see Baguio and Sagada lots of interesting  places along the way, or bypass Manila and fly straight into Clark , start from there, we want a full trip report with all the nitty gritty and pics when you get back :Smile:

----------


## Black Heart

> Give Manila a miss, or learn to sleep with one eye open, but if you have to go to Manila then there's a bit to see and do, good shopping in the malls but the time spent in traffic jams wears me down,


Yeah, nobody likes Manila or spending time there. I'll pass. I don't like shopping and don't need anything.




> if your not into mongering then do what Katie did and trek to piñatubo or do what Davis did and fly over it in an ultra light,


I'll read up on pinatubo, but pass on the ultra light.




> In AC you could spend your time chatting with the charming bar ladies and meet an eclectic bunch of retirees, jump in a minivan and head for subic/ barrio Barretto for a bit of beach life then meander north up the coast to see Baguio and Sagada lots of interesting  places along the way, or bypass Manila and fly straight into Clark , start from there, we want a full trip report with all the nitty gritty and pics when you get back


Yes, I'll eat and drink in AC, and then I'm thinking of Berretto.

Thanks for the info. 

Yes, I'll post pics.

----------


## katie23

How many days do you plan to stay? 

If it's 7 days or less, then just concentrate on the north. If you time your flights correctly, you can fly into Manila then get on a bus directly to AC, it will take ~2 hours.  From the airport, you can get a taxi to take you to the Cubao area, to the bus stations: either Five Star Cubao or Victory Liner (Kamias branch) so that you can get a bus directly to AC.  Five Star & Victory Liner have aircon buses, 4 seats per row.  Bus journey should cost less than P200.  You could also get a bus from the bus stations at Pasay City (which is nearer to the airport), but Pasay is in the southern part of Metro Manila. Cubao is in the northern part, and your aim is to go farther north to AC. Or you could always cut your journey, spend a night in Manila & do the Swagman thing. 

If you have more than 7 days and don't want to fly, you can go south of Manila and check out Puerto Galera.   It's a 1.5h boat ride from the Batangas City pier. Baas (another member here) went there recently.  It has good beaches, has bars & clubs (but no bargirls, I think), and is more laidback and less commercial than Boracay.  If you plan to go to PG, when you reach Manila, get a taxi to bring you to LRT Buendia area, to the JAM or DLTB bus stations.  They have aircon buses which go to the Batangas pier.  It's ~P200 to reach the pier by bus, 2-3 hours, depending on the time of day & traffic conditions.  Last boat from the pier to PG is ~5pm as they don't do night trips. If you don't want to take the bus, you could always hire a taxi to bring you to the pier (like Baas did). You'd have to pre-arrange the price as it's a long trip and it would be unmetered.  A taxi to the Batangas pier from Manila would cost ~3 to 4K pesos. 

If you're interested in a Pinatubo trek, the trek takes ~1.5 to 2 hours (one way), plus a 1 hour ride on a 4x4 all-terrain vehicle.  Check out my recent thread on that.  If you'll join a tour group, you could arrange to be picked up from AC.  If you'll DIY, you can go there on a weekend and I'm sure you'll find other tourists who are just winging it and share the 4x4 ride with them. Bring lots of sunblock as it's getting hot here already. 

Other places to see in the North: as BLD said, Baguio City and Sagada (the mountains & rice terraces).  From AC, I'm sure there are buses which go to Baguio. You can spend 1 or 2 days in Baguio & explore the touristy areas: Mines View Park, Burnham Park, etc.  Then head for Sagada to see the mountains, the hanging caves and the rice terraces. 

If you've had enough of Baguio & Sagada, you can head to the beaches in La Union, but I think there's no nightlife there, as most of the resorts are family-owned, used by locals and family-friendly.  Though I'm sure they sell beer at those resorts.  

If you want a quaint, scenic historical town, you can go to Vigan. It's a UNESCO-preserved city with old houses, cobblestones, etc. preserved from the Spanish era. You can ride a horse buggy (kalesa) or just walk along the streets. 

As BLD said, you could also go to Subic and Barrio Baretto, but based on reports, the beaches there are so-so, not the greatest.  There are better beaches in Batangas, Puerto Galera, Boracay or elsewhere in the Visayas region. 

Cheers and enjoy your holiday! Post pictures!  :Smile:

----------


## Black Heart

> How many days do you plan to stay? 
> 
> If it's 7 days or less, then just concentrate on the north. If you time your flights correctly, you can fly into Manila then get on a bus directly to AC, it will take ~2 hours.  From the airport, you can get a taxi to take you to the Cubao area, to the bus stations: either Five Star Cubao or Victory Liner (Kamias branch) so that you can get a bus directly to AC.  Five Star & Victory Liner have aircon buses, 4 seats per row.  Bus journey should cost less than P200.  You could also get a bus from the bus stations at Pasay City (which is nearer to the airport), but Pasay is in the southern part of Metro Manila. Cubao is in the northern part, and your aim is to go farther north to AC. Or you could always cut your journey, spend a night in Manila & do the Swagman thing.


Thanks for the information, Katie.

My work schedule increased so I only have 8 days, but that's good enough to a first trip to check things out.

I'm also interested in just relaxing because of the short amount of time. I'll see the places you list below on my second trip.

To relax, I may jus go from AC to Barrio Barretto and the Subic area.




> If you have more than 7 days and don't want to fly, you can go south of Manila and check out Puerto Galera.   It's a 1.5h boat ride from the Batangas City pier. Baas (another member here) went there recently.  It has good beaches, has bars & clubs (but no bargirls, I think), and is more laidback and less commercial than Boracay.  If you plan to go to PG, when you reach Manila, get a taxi to bring you to LRT Buendia area, to the JAM or DLTB bus stations.  They have aircon buses which go to the Batangas pier.  It's ~P200 to reach the pier by bus, 2-3 hours, depending on the time of day & traffic conditions.  Last boat from the pier to PG is ~5pm as they don't do night trips. If you don't want to take the bus, you could always hire a taxi to bring you to the pier (like Baas did). You'd have to pre-arrange the price as it's a long trip and it would be unmetered.  A taxi to the Batangas pier from Manila would cost ~3 to 4K pesos. 
> 
> If you're interested in a Pinatubo trek, the trek takes ~1.5 to 2 hours (one way), plus a 1 hour ride on a 4x4 all-terrain vehicle.  Check out my recent thread on that.  If you'll join a tour group, you could arrange to be picked up from AC.  If you'll DIY, you can go there on a weekend and I'm sure you'll find other tourists who are just winging it and share the 4x4 ride with them. Bring lots of sunblock as it's getting hot here already. 
> 
> Other places to see in the North: as BLD said, Baguio City and Sagada (the mountains & rice terraces).  From AC, I'm sure there are buses which go to Baguio. You can spend 1 or 2 days in Baguio & explore the touristy areas: Mines View Park, Burnham Park, etc.  Then head for Sagada to see the mountains, the hanging caves and the rice terraces. 
> 
> If you've had enough of Baguio & Sagada, you can head to the beaches in La Union, but I think there's no nightlife there, as most of the resorts are family-owned, used by locals and family-friendly.  Though I'm sure they sell beer at those resorts.  
> 
> If you want a quaint, scenic historical town, you can go to Vigan. It's a UNESCO-preserved city with old houses, cobblestones, etc. preserved from the Spanish era. You can ride a horse buggy (kalesa) or just walk along the streets. 
> ...


Will do. 

Many thanks for your help.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Fuck Swagman, ask Harry the Horse.

Harry the Horse

And if you do AC do Subic as well.

----------


## thaimeme

> Fuck Swagman, ask Harry the Horse.
> 
> Harry the Horse
> 
> And if you do AC do Subic as well.


I wouldn't bother with the north at all.

Do the south and southwest.

----------


## harrybarracuda

And get kidnapped and beheaded by a bunch of muslim nutters.

Great holiday!

 :rofl:

----------


## stroller

> nobody likes Manila or spending time there.


I do.
Perhaps a bit sentimental, used to live there...



> Yes, I'll eat and drink in AC, and then I'm thinking of Berretto.


Go a bit further down, to Subic. Nothing much in Barretto any more. If you like a quiet day on the beach, try Baloy Beach, in between the two.

----------


## Black Heart

> Originally Posted by Black Heart
> 
> nobody likes Manila or spending time there.
> 
> 
> I do.
> Perhaps a bit sentimental, used to live there...
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers for that, Stroll.

----------


## Black Heart

> *....or bypass Manila and fly straight into Clark ,*


Would a flight into PI to Clark be more expensive than Aquino airport in Manila?

I'm not cheap but think of price by nature.

Clark would be more convenient, as I do not have much time and don't want to spend any time in Manila.

----------


## stroller

It costs less from BKK to Clark than Manila. Check the budget airlines.

- well, a few years ago, don't know the latest.

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by beerlaodrinker
> 
> 
> *....or bypass Manila and fly straight into Clark ,*
> 
> 
> Would a flight into PI to Clark be more expensive than Aquino airport in Manila?
> 
> I'm not cheap but think of price by nature.
> ...


FFS

https://www.expedia.com./www.expedia.com/Flights

----------


## Black Heart

I don't like internet airline price checks.

----------


## stroller

Jayzuz....

 :Confused:

----------


## Black Heart

> Jayzuz....


Unreliable.

I still use a person - agent.

And yes I have 6-7 credit cards and an 811 FICO.

----------


## Storekeeper

^ Jaysus Christo! WTF do you need with so many credit cards?

----------


## Black Heart

> ^ Jaysus Christo! WTF do you need with so many credit cards?


Hey. Long time no see. Where ya been?

I do not need them. The balance is $0 on all of them.

Once a year on each card I buy for example, a book, socks, something cheap, and on my Navy Federal Credit Union card I buy an airline ticket, and then I pay off the balance when the bill arrives. 

I only do this to keep them current and "active."

My debts are $0. 

My FICO is 811.


My savings.....fat....but I want it fatter. 

True story.

----------


## Black Heart

Oh, and to add:

I got ALL of these cards (except for the Navy Federal Credit Union card) in the early and mid-1990s.

It's like a.....love affair.

But one, that did not cost me money.

----------


## Dillinger

> I got ALL of these cards (except for the Navy Federal Credit Union card) in the early and mid-1990s.
> 
> It's like a.....love affair


Do  you sleep with them and take them for candlelit dinners?

----------


## cyrille

Heading to Angeles but not for the hookers?

Do people actually do that?  :Confused:

----------


## baldrick

I would guess they get a regular swipe through the bumcrack

can we lay bets as to if milkman actually does go anywhere ?

----------


## Black Heart

> Originally Posted by Black Heart
> 
> I got ALL of these cards (except for the Navy Federal Credit Union card) in the early and mid-1990s.
> 
> It's like a.....love affair
> 
> 
> Do  you sleep with them and take them for candlelit dinners?


I keep them all locked up in the crib. I never leave the house with them.

----------


## Black Heart

> Heading to Angeles but not for the hookers?
> 
> Do people actually do that?


You can call me....weird.

I went to Pattaya for a week 10 months ago, and only shagged one dame by convenience.

I like the booze, music, and fun chat.

But I did meet an old mate whose retired and living near Rayong. He came to Patters to see me.

----------


## cyrille

> I went to Pattaya for a week 10 months ago, and only shagged one dame by convenience.


You banged her outside se-ven?

 :Confused:

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by cyrille
> 
> 
> Heading to Angeles but not for the hookers?
> 
> Do people actually do that? 
> 
> 
> You can call me....weird.
> ...


Dame? :smiley laughing: 
She was hot...real hot. The kind that looked like she knew a thing or two...

----------


## Black Heart

> Originally Posted by Black Heart
> 
> I went to Pattaya for a week 10 months ago, and only shagged one dame by convenience.
> 
> 
> You banged her outside se-ven?


You mean, 7-11?

Dude, i have standards.

I have my 3 favorite go-go bars in Patters.

----------


## Black Heart

> Originally Posted by Black Heart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by cyrille
> ...


I first went to Patters 21+ years ago. I've been there over 20 times.

It's not a bit deal to me. I go to meet up with ol' friends in the area and party and have a good time. 

Generally speaking IMO, the BGs are for the short-term tourists from the west who have little options back home and little time. 

Then, there are the newbies in their 20s who are curious and horny.

Seem to be more Korean and Japanese at the higher end go-gos like 'baccarat' who pay 5K Baht. 

Fair enough.


I've had my fun, am not a newbie and I'm now middle-aged.

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by Cujo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Black Heart
> ...


Aspie?

----------


## chassamui

Despite your annual jaunts to Pattaya, you don't seem to be very good at the low end sex tourist stuff.
Have you considered a career back home doing something easier, like toaster repairs or political analyst?

----------


## callippo

> How many days do you plan to stay? 
> 
> From the airport, you can get a taxi to take you to the Cubao area, to the bus stations: either Five Star Cubao or Victory Liner (Kamias branch) so that you can get a bus directly to AC.  Five Star & Victory Liner have aircon buses, 4 seats per row.  Bus journey should cost less than P200.  You could also get a bus from the bus stations at Pasay City (which is nearer to the airport), but Pasay is in the southern part of Metro Manila. Cubao is in the northern part, and your aim is to go farther north to AC. Or you could always cut your journey, spend a night in Manila & do the Swagman thing.


a taxi to Cubao will cost a considerable amount. In fact if you are going to get a taxi to Cubao then you might as well get a taxi directly to Angeles. 

from the Victory Liner Pasay terminal it means a bus to Dau and then a trycycle to Angeles. 

I don't know why this guy is bothering with Angeles though. Apart from the mongering, there is nothing going for it, except that it is a good place (the best in Luzon) to hire a motorcycle inexpensively if you want to do a tour on a motorbike.

personally I'd reconsider the whole plan and not bother going to Angeles at all. It has got nothing going for it at all and Fields Avenue is in actual fact one of the very saddest places, in the Philippines.

now that there is no longer a direct Bangkok-Clark flight, Angeles is a bit of a nuisance for Pattaya mongers to get to.

----------


## stroller

> now that there is no longer a direct Bangkok-Clark flight


Thanks for the info.






> Angeles is a bit of a nuisance for Pattaya mongers to get to.


For the adventurous first-timer going by public transport to one of the bus terminals in Cubao from the airport, is something to fill a page on their travel blog with. lol

----------


## katie23

@callippo - you're right abt the taxi cost frm the airport to cubao. Didn't factor in the horrible Manila traffic. I also don't know why the OP 1) asked for other suggestions when he had a preconceived destination already (I just put the info out here in case somebody else reads the thread & needs ideas), and 2) why go to AC at all is he's not there for the BGs. If he just wants a beach holiday, he could go to Boracay, Palawan, Cebu. Or Puerto Galera, if he doesn't want to fly from Manila. Oh well.  <shrugs>

----------


## Cujo

> @callippo - you're right abt the taxi cost frm the airport to cubao. Didn't factor in the horrible Manila traffic. I also don't know why the OP 1) asked for other suggestions when he had a preconceived destination already (I just put the info out here in case somebody else reads the thread & needs ideas), and 2) why go to AC at all is he's not there for the BGs. If he just wants a beach holiday, he could go to Boracay, Palawan, Cebu. Or Puerto Galera, if he doesn't want to fly from Manila. Oh well.  <shrugs>


Mostly because he's a bit of a... well a complete...plank.

----------


## Black Heart

> Despite your annual jaunts to Pattaya, you don't seem to be very good at the low end sex tourist stuff.


I never stated I was into "sex tourism" bro'.

I ain't. 

I been in Asia long time. I ain't not tourists, bro'.

----------


## Black Heart

> I don't know why this guy is bothering with Angeles though. Apart from the mongering, there is nothing going for it, except that it is a good place (the best in Luzon) to hire a motorcycle inexpensively if you want to do a tour on a motorbike.
> 
> personally I'd reconsider the whole plan and not bother going to Angeles at all. It has got nothing going for it at all and Fields Avenue is in actual fact one of the very saddest places, in the Philippines.


I do not have a lot of time b/c of my job obligations. About 7 days.

AC, then Barrio Barretto.

Beers and chin wagging.

For motorbike trips, the volcano, nature and Boracay and Cebu, I'll need more time. 

I'll take an extended trip in the future because there will be a change in my work in about a year and a half. 


Cheers.

----------


## stroller

If you're after relaxation & a low-stress time rather than adventure, do yourself a favour and stay the first night in Manila, then take the Swagman bus to AC the next day (unless you don't mind splashing out on a taxi from the airport to AC).
Since you've never been, Manila will be 'interesting', the "Beers and chin wagging" are as good around Swagman Manila as elsewhere.

----------


## Black Heart

> If you're after relaxation & a low-stress time rather than adventure, do yourself a favour and stay the first night in Manila, then take the Swagman bus to AC the next day (unless you don't mind splashing out on a taxi from the airport to AC).
> Since you've never been, Manila will be 'interesting', the "Beers and chin wagging" are as good around Swagman Manila as elsewhere.


Cheers, Stroll.

This is what I'll likely do. I've check ol' Swaggy out on trip adviser and Agoda.

Looking at google maps.

Burgos St. seems very over prices, and Makati stale. Perhaps the "Manila Bay Cafe" which used to be the "LA cafe" for the first night and then off to AC on the Swagman bus.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Burgos is expensive, but it's where the lookers are, and there are some good bars. But, it's entering traffic hell to get there and back from Swagman.

LA Cafe was a Russian mafia operated shithole years ago, in a rough part of town. I've heard that Manila Bay Cafe is ok. And it's close. There are other decent bars near Swagman - ask there.

When I lived in Manila, I hit Burgos only - but I lived in the area.

----------


## Black Heart

Cheers Davis. I appreciate your info.

----------


## chassamui

> I never stated I was into "sex tourism" bro'.  I ain't.  I been in Asia long time. I ain't not tourists, bro'.


Let's see. You have been to Pattaya 20 times in 20 years, but you are not a sex tourist? Sure.

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by Black Heart
> 
> I never stated I was into "sex tourism" bro'.  I ain't.  I been in Asia long time. I ain't not tourists, bro'.
> 
> 
> Let's see. You have been to Pattaya 20 times in 20 years, but you are not a sex tourist? Sure.


He goes there for the beautiful ocean, swimming, fishing and classy beer bars.

----------


## stroller

^
Angeles springs to mind immediately.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Scottish Gary

> _I've traveled to several countries and yes, I've done my searches already.
> 
> I read the "Swagman" thread. Thanks. 
> 
> Any info and advice for flying into Manile - but wanting to get to AC for a couple of days and then the north will be appreciated._


 I went on my first trip to AC back in September.  If you don't want to pay for a taxi to AC you can go straight from Manilla airport to the swagman hotel and get their bus.  There is a few during the day and one at 8pm if I remember right.    If your not into the BG scene it's a bit pointless going to AC as that's about all that's there as well as few shopping malls

----------


## stroller

Every night is quiz night in the open-air lounge attached to Swagman AC.
Since Black Heart is bored with the BG scene, he could join the other retirees and maybe win a movie ticket!
 :La:

----------


## Black Heart

> Originally Posted by Black Heart
> 
> I never stated I was into "sex tourism" bro'.  I ain't.  I been in Asia long time. I ain't not tourists, bro'.
> 
> 
> Let's see. You have been to Pattaya 20 times in 20 years, but you are not a sex tourist? Sure.


You're making assumptions...because...you're an idiot.

I've met TD posters there - including Dirty Dog and others.

There is Jomtien.

It's not all about walking street and soi 6 - many of my students have taken family holiday there.

If I was into that scene of BGs I would tell you - I'm not running for Parliament. 


You're a f*cking idiot.

----------


## Black Heart

> Originally Posted by Black Heart
> 
> 
> _I've traveled to several countries and yes, I've done my searches already.
> 
> I read the "Swagman" thread. Thanks. 
> 
> Any info and advice for flying into Manile - but wanting to get to AC for a couple of days and then the north will be appreciated._
> 
> ...


Thanks, Scottish Gary and that is my plan.

----------


## Black Heart

> Every night is quiz night in the open-air lounge attached to Swagman AC.
> Since Black Heart is bored with the BG scene, he could join the other retirees and maybe win a movie ticket!


Oh in Manila I will be a voyeaur.

Bu I won't pay those Burgos st. prices.

Watching is fine enough.

----------

